# HGV licence... can you drive a 3.5 tonne with a normal car licence?



## kezz86 (21 September 2008)

well as the title says...

can you drive a 3.5 tonne lorry (or smaller) on a regular driving licence (passed in feb 2005)

basically a lorry that will take one horse/pony.

would be good to learn more

Thanks


----------



## jewel (21 September 2008)

yes you can drive any lorry or pull a trailer as you passed before 97


----------



## TequilaMist (21 September 2008)

You can drive any lorry up to 7.5 tonne and tow if passed test pre Jan 07.For larger lorry need test.
So yes you can.


----------



## Halfpass (21 September 2008)

Anyone can drive upto 3.5 tonne on a normal car licence.


----------



## kezz86 (21 September 2008)

I passed my test in February 2005 does that change things (think one previous person misread my original post)

im really confused by it all!!!


----------



## TequilaMist (21 September 2008)

Yes you can drive 3.5 tonne on ordinary licence as you passed test before Jan 07 which means you can drive cars,lorries up to and including 7.5(3.5 is under that so you would be ok)


----------



## pairciban (21 September 2008)

just checked and you can drive up to 3.5 tonnes because I can. You can not tow a trailer without taking a test. 
So if you are thinking transit size horse box then thats fine.


----------



## kate081 (21 September 2008)

I think it's 3.5 tonnes max for anyone passing after July 07. You need to be careful - you regularly see articles about 3.5t being overweight.


----------



## Gucci_b (21 September 2008)

If you passed your driving test before 1997 you can drive up to 7 1/2 ton and pull a trailer, after jan 1997 you can drive a 3 1/2 ton but have to take a test to pull a trailer, but remember the pay load for a 3 1/2 ton is 875 kg.


----------



## miketdt (21 September 2008)

Hi kess86, yes you can drive a 3.5 ton horsebox on a car licence and you can tow behind it a trailer or caravan which doesn't exceed 750 kgs. Your MAM must not exceed 4.25 tons. So you could tow a small modern light weight caravan legally. DSA ADI grade 6


----------



## LCobby (21 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  can you drive a 3.5 tonne lorry (or smaller) on a regular driving licence (passed in feb 2005)
basically a lorry that will take one horse/pony. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, but whatever model, check it on a weighbridge before you buy as some older conversions are heavy -look for no more than 2.5 tonnes unladen,

pre 01.01.1997 drivers can drive 7.5 tonnes


----------



## charltonhorseboxes (25 September 2008)

_'but remember the pay load for a 3 1/2 ton is 875kg'_ 

Some 3.5Ts may have 875kg payload but ours are usually over 1.2T and our latest Renault Master that was weighed today came in with a 1.32T payload.


----------

